# Why you should be riding...Aluminum???



## M-theory (Jul 16, 2009)

With all this talk about Steel vs Carbon, I just have to say that Aluminum has the 'style' advantage, by far. Although CF can have exotic shapes, it just doesn't hold paint well: the painted carbon frames just don't have the lustre of a painted aluminum frame. 

This may seem a shallow point, but there's an eerie feeling one gets from a CF bike that looks as though it were made from recycled plastic bottles. Very toyish and cheap. All the newer CF bikes look like childish toys to me.

Another thought...I ride an older CF madone and while i loved it for the first couple of years, the novelty of the supersmooth ride is starting to wear off. I'm starting to reminisce about my old aluminum frame, which had a steel fork and the rides were zingy and refreshing. With CF, I feel as though i just got up off the couch after a 30+ mile ride.


So, I'm considering a new bike, possibly aluminum, possibly steel...though it may not be a good time because the shops are getting ready for the 2010 models. 

My apologies to the steel fanatics, but although steel may offer a stellar ride, I'm afraid stylewise, they're all approximately the same to me: thin round tubes(boring).

So what I'd appreciate is if anyone has a favorite exotic looking and beautiful *aluminum* frame that they'd care to share, price not really being an issue. Let's just celebrate the beauty of aluminum frames.

Thank you for your inputs. 

Here's one to start, although it has CF seatstays which I really would prefer it did not.


----------



## Wines of WA (Jan 10, 2005)

Here's my scandium (just a fancy name for a slightly different aluminum) Merckx Team SC. I doubt there's a substantially better race bike than this from any material:


----------



## Wines of WA (Jan 10, 2005)

OK, why can't I get my image from this url to show here? http://gallery.roadbikereview.com/showphoto.php?photo=76173&size=big&cat=691


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

Wines of WA said:


> OK, why can't I get my image from this url to show here? https://gallery.roadbikereview.com/showphoto.php?photo=76173&size=big&cat=691


You mean like this?  










This URL of the image is actually https://gallery.roadbikereview.com/data/roadbike/691/2002_Merckx_Team_SC_web_.jpg ... (Right click on the image and go to "properties")...


----------



## mondayC (May 22, 2008)

I don't think we can have this thread without mentioning the older Cannondale Al bikes


----------



## M-theory (Jul 16, 2009)

Wow, thats a beauty! The fat tubed aluminum Cannondales are what got me interested in bikes as an adult. Back in the early 90's, when i moved away from parents' home and into my first apartment, I was still riding an old raleigh steel that i had from my early teenage years. I still thought of cycling as primarily a way of commuting. The old raleigh steel was uninspiring visually and i never thought of it as 'fast'.

There was a cycling shop in the town that i moved to that featured Cannondale frames in the window. There was one that was tapered, fat on one end and thin on the other...with an out of this world paint job. Blew my mind. I wound up buying a trek from that shop but I still think about that Cannondale frame...the one i never had.


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

So, to the OP, basically you're saying you want a bike that will beat you up? :lol:


And fwiw I now ride a CAAD and have a new Racemaster - so am firmly in the alu camp!


----------



## marckap (Apr 12, 2008)

Here's Mine 2003 Caad 7 5000SI


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

My old Vitus 979....One of the smoothest riding frames I've owned


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> My old Vitus 979....One of the smoothest riding frames I've owned


Does that bring back memories—and point out the silliness of tying "ride quality" (whatever that is) to frame material. Back in the day, an often-heard reply to "my race bike is an aluminum Vitus" was "how can you stand that soft noodle?"


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

I like the Ridley frames, a Belgium company, and they offer a few models with a straight top bar which I insist on. They also are one of the few companies I have seen that offer Campy components. I know mine will wear out long before my steel frames, but I'll enjoy it while it lasts then salvage the components.


----------



## M-theory (Jul 16, 2009)

Tinea Pedis said:


> So, to the OP, basically you're saying you want a bike that will beat you up? :lol:
> 
> 
> And fwiw I now ride a CAAD and have a new Racemaster - so am firmly in the alu camp!


Beat up? No............Invigorated? Yes. ..........Most alu frames have a non-aluminum seatpost or fork. I don't care for carbon seatstays because that upsets the integrity of the frame. For a relatively light rider like myself, the aluminum frame could last a long time. The seatpost can always be swapped.

Anyways, sometimes its better to look good than to feel good. No? 

Here's a fixie i came upon at my LBS thats a real work of art.


----------



## M-theory (Jul 16, 2009)

Ahhh.. the AEDON black from Ridley. I'm not sure I'd go with black...as i want something a bit more flashy. 



Speaking of flashy, here's a white TT from Masi.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

wim said:


> Does that bring back memories—and point out the silliness of tying "ride quality" (whatever that is) to frame material. Back in the day, an often-heard reply to "my race bike is an aluminum Vitus" was "how can you stand that soft noodle?"


Yep. Tell Sean Kelly that.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice to see another aluminum aficianado. Couldn't agree more about carbon fiber looking too much like plastic. I ride a Cinelli starship, with pride. It's great fun to drop the carbon fiber wonderbikes with class. I think BMC says it all when they design a sprinters bike with an aluminum base for stiffness.


----------



## gregwjs (Nov 9, 2007)

aluminum = instant credibility.

I had a custom painted candy apple green cannondale 3.0 frame back in the day. I loved that bike.


----------



## natethomas2000 (Aug 2, 2009)

I currently ride a Giant OCR1, my first road bike. I use it for everything, from group rides to commuting, and it's taking quite a beating from the MA roads around my house.

I'm in the process of trying to figure out more of a 'weekend' bike. I've been debating CF vs. Aluminum. I have no problems with my current ride and have never even tried out a CF bike. I'm eying the Cervelo S1 and see that one of the options for the upcoming 2010 is a SRAM Force gruppo - I think I'm sold!

I've also thought of one of those Kuota knock-off frames from ebay with a Force gruppo, which with a wheelset would be in the same ballpark as the S1.

I'm still leaning towards the S1 because of it's remarkable history and proven success. Plus I'm a little scared of crashing on a CF bike.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

I don't think most dental plans cover chipped teeth caused as the result of the chattering ride of AL. You might want to check that out before pulling the trigger. Got rid of my Cannondale a while back and my teeth are looking much better these days.


----------



## serfur1 (Sep 17, 2007)

I am currently riding a 3.0 cannondale. I've swapped everything on it out to current parts and LOVE it.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

mondayC said:


> I don't think we can have this thread without mentioning the older Cannondale Al bikes


That would be silly.


----------



## Henri65 (Nov 24, 2008)

My current "race bike" is a CAAD4. 
I originally built it as a hillclimb bike, but liked the ride so much better than my DeBernadi SLX, I made it my main bike*. Rode a century on it this morning. Well actually only 93.5 miles; the guy with the route bailed at 55 miles.










*These days you'll actually find me riding an old fixed steel bike most often on the road


----------



## WoodyCT (Aug 15, 2009)

*Budget Friendly Style*

Giant Defy 1


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

Mootsie said:


> I don't think most dental plans cover chipped teeth caused as the result of the chattering ride of AL. You might want to check that out before pulling the trigger. Got rid of my Cannondale a while back and my teeth are looking much better these days.


----------



## terry (Jan 29, 2004)

*Russ Denney-aluminum*

i bought a Russ Denny, easton ultralight frame/fork off of ebay last fall for crazy cheap and it has turned out to be a wonderful ride. needed a back-up bike an wanted to see how far aluminum had come. Rides as long as 55mi. don't leave me beat up at all. rides/climbs/sprints wonderfully. I'd do al again in a heartbeat. when done right al is ag reat material for bikes.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

While I agree that aluminum bikes have taken a back seat to carbon fiber as of late, I don't agree with the point of aluminum holding paint better, or having more luster. Aluminum is actually pretty bad when it comes to holding paint, it is much harder to get paint to stick to aluminum than both steel and carbon. As far as luster goes, that is the product of quality paint applied in a quality method. It has nothing to do with carbon vs aluminum. Now, back to sing aluminum's priases. Swing a leg over a top quality aluminum bike and you won't miss carbon a bit. Try a CAAD9 from Cannondale. Aluminum doesn't get any better. And if you really want a bargain, buy a lightly used aluminum bike. With carbon all the rage these days, you can get a GREAT aluminum bike for a fraction of what you will pay for carbon on places like ebay. Many folks won't even look at bikes unless they are carbon.


----------



## Bigchef (Aug 16, 2005)

*Fuji Pro series Super-lite - black & silver*

I have never liked a bike more than the Fuji Pro series Super-lite aluminum frame based ride I have. It is black with silver trim. Great quality paint scheme and graphics. The welds are perfect. 
It rides as well or better than the carbon frame it replaced. Came with carbon fork. I added carbon seat post, stem and bars but they made no noticable difference. Got caught up in the "aluminum is too stiff" rhetoric and spent money on bling. 
The Fuji is super responsive, very light and looks great. I have no plans to go plastic.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

Scooper said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's officially my favorite bike...ever


----------



## M-theory (Jul 16, 2009)

Fuji makes handsome alu bikes. I saw one the other day on a rear car rack. What a beauty.

Of course the new pro series is all CF.

I wouldn't ever purchase a carbon fiber bike again even though the ride is plush and comfy. For me its a 'perceived' durability thing. Although CF may actually be built to last, the overall feeling one gets is that they're flimsy. Can you sit on the top tube? maybe, maybe not. I certainly wouldn't try it. 


I'm also not sure i want to go 'retro' and get a steel bike. There are weight and performance issues as well.

Aluminum offers durability, light weight, performance and style all at the lowest price point.

Having started this thread a bit tongue in cheek in response to the steel vs carbon debate, I now find myself convinced of aluminum's superiority. Aluminum has come a long way since those early harsh-riding fat-tubed cannondales.

I've got my eye on the Cervelo S1. Will wait for the 2010 models.


----------



## messyparrot (Sep 17, 2007)

My S1 rides wonderful


----------



## Le Wrench (May 12, 2009)

I am a big fan of aluminum. If I had to get a bike right now, it would be AL, best bang for the buck still.

Some AL frames to consider:

Bianchi ALU 1885. $700 frame and fork. A deal I think.









Derosa Team AL frame.


----------



## suspectdevice (Feb 2, 2008)

Self-serving horn-tooting









You can't beat a good aluminum frame on the price/performance ratio, and on the very finest aluminum frames (of which the frames we make are) you can't beat the feel, performance etc...
Material is not important... The application of the material is what makes the ride. For sure!


----------



## ::dyslexic:: (Jul 13, 2009)

suspectdevice said:


> Self-serving horn-tooting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Makes me want to give up my carbon race bike for next years collegiate and state series. Im a sucker for beautiful welds.


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Sep 12, 2005)

Cannondale built me a 66cm Caad 5 last year.....(still have the old tubes I guess)......it's stiff as hell, I can tell you that it doesn't come close to the quality of ride when compared to my 09 Madone............it's a great crit bike, I'm never worried about crashing.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

suspectdevice said:


> Material is not important...


Try telling that to my materials science professor. He ripped all aluminum bikes apart, every single one of them with good reason too.

He's basically convinced me to never by alu ever again, even though I do own two of them. Nice bikes, but science > application. Sorry. :cryin:


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

CleavesF said:


> Try telling that to my materials science professor. He ripped all aluminum bikes apart, every single one of them with good reason too.
> 
> He's basically convinced me to never by alu ever again, even though I do own two of them. Nice bikes, but science > application. Sorry. :cryin:


Please do share. I can't think of a material more suited for bike frames than aluminum. Low density, easily formed, acceptable tensile strength. Was it the heat treating? Fatigue life?


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

*No endurance limit*. Aluminum for this application, from my understanding, has not been given a fatigue life. 

That is all, and I agree with him frankly. I mean it's a material property that can't be changed. Steel is real, Ti is fly right? lol.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

CleavesF said:


> *No endurance limit*. Aluminum for this application, from my understanding, has not been given a fatigue life.
> 
> That is all, and I agree with him frankly. I mean it's a material property that can't be changed. Steel is real, Ti is fly right? lol.


Well no, theres no endurance limit like steel or ti, but that doesn't mean a design can't have a finite fatigue life. Its so rare that aluminum bicycles see the end of their fatigue life, anyway. Usually premature failure is due to poor welds/heat treating, bad shipping/packing or crashing. 

Aircraft wings see a hell of a lot more and larger fatigue cycles than a bicycle and it doesn't stop them from using aluminum.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

kbiker3111 said:


> Well no, theres no endurance limit like steel or ti, but that doesn't mean a design can't have a finite fatigue life. Its so rare that aluminum bicycles see the end of their fatigue life, anyway. Usually premature failure is due to poor welds/heat treating, bad shipping/packing or crashing.
> 
> Aircraft wings see a hell of a lot more and larger fatigue cycles than a bicycle and it doesn't stop them from using aluminum.


You got it backwards. If a material has an endurance limit, you use that to define the fatigue life of the material in the application. Everything has a finite fatigue life, but an endurance limit lets you factor a predicted time to failure after cyclic stresses. 

This is why you have to inspect airplanes ALL THE TIME after landing, before take off, ALL THE TIME. That's because they're made of aluminum with no endurance limit! This is why steel frames "tell you" when they're failing. And this is why aluminum parts off your bike (crankarms, handlebars, steerers, etc...) just catastrophically fail, it shows no sign of failure since it has no endurance limit. 

That's it, my last post. If you don't believe me, that's fine. Global warming is a myth, Gore invented the internet, and steel/Ti not Alu/Magnesium have no endurance limit.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

I think your assumptions are mostly flawed. There are plenty of steel tubesets that offer shaped elements - it's just a matter of picking the right ones. And paint sticks (where did you get that idea?) fine to CF allowing for vastly more interesting frame shapes than anything aluminum has to offer.

That said, aluminum is like anything else - well designed, good ride.

My aluminum bikes -


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

terry b said:


> I think your assumptions are mostly flawed. There are plenty of steel tubesets that offer shaped elements - it's just a matter of picking the right ones. And paint sticks (where did you get that idea?) fine to CF allowing for vastly more interesting frame shapes than anything aluminum has to offer.
> 
> That said, aluminum is like anything else - well designed, good ride.
> 
> My aluminum bikes -


Only the 4 eh? Sell 'em and get more steel


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

that De Rosa is fooking lovely!!!


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

CleavesF said:


> *No endurance limit*. Aluminum for this application, from my understanding, has not been given a fatigue life.


Well, yeah. Most aluminum frames are somewhat overbuilt/over-rigid as a result, so they can be sure to last.

But some ppl are fine with that. And it is a light frame for cheap.
.


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

And if you're buying a Cannondale and it cracks in 5 years they replace it.


(at least that's what I was told...)


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

I have De Rosa Team from 2003








But, I would also consider Gios


----------



## russotto (Oct 3, 2005)

CleavesF said:


> You got it backwards. If a material has an endurance limit, you use that to define the fatigue life of the material in the application. Everything has a finite fatigue life, but an endurance limit lets you factor a predicted time to failure after cyclic stresses.


An endurance limit is an amount of stress that can be applied without contributing to fatigue failure of the material. Aluminum has no endurance limit; any amount of stress, repeatedly applied, will eventually cause failure. This doesn't mean you can't predict the fatigue life under a given stress pattern. It just means there always is one.


----------



## centurionomega (Jan 12, 2005)

I got this aluminum frame on ebay for $69 a few years ago. It was my first custom bike and I put it together myself. It was my #1 bike until I got a Look 555, but now I get to ride this awesome aluminum frame bike as my commuter.


----------



## Lionel (Nov 22, 2004)

*Alum rides fine*

I recently put a budget bike together. Aluminum was a natural choice as they are not in fashion anymomre. Rides very well actually.


----------



## suspectdevice (Feb 2, 2008)

CleavesF said:


> Try telling that to my materials science professor. He ripped all aluminum bikes apart, every single one of them with good reason too.
> 
> He's basically convinced me to never by alu ever again, even though I do own two of them. Nice bikes, but science > application. Sorry. :cryin:


I could give a rat's ass what your professor says until he's been building and designing aluminum bikes for the last 15 years. 

In 15 years in this industry, I've known plenty of "engineers". A few hundred probably.
Except for 3 or 4, all of them have been absolutely useless. 

I have a degree in Exercise Physiology, specifically in Kinematics. I can create a precise mathematical model of slam-dunking a basketball. That sure as hell doesn't mean I can dunk...

I'm not deifying frame building... Just putting it out there that Academics who don't have experience in manufacturing, or exposure to how things are actually built, used in the real world and what manufacturing costs are shouldn't have jobs where they influence other clueless people.

Thanks for the input though, I will recall all of our frames, recycle them and just start ordering fragile, overpriced Carbon frames from China, because afterall, Composites, on paper are the ONLY logical way to build a safe lightweight structure.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 19, 2009)

Aluminum has its limits as do all materials. Like Dirty Harry said "A mans got to know his limitations." I think aluminum frames for the most part design around these. Don't even get me started about professors and their small worlds. Been there, done that. Those who can do, those who can't teach. You do know that most professors were the B, C, and D students in college - right? The ones who got A's got real jobs.

If aluminum is so bad, then I guess we should all go back to steel rims and handlebars. I still ride a scratched up Cinelli 70's aluminum handlebar, a sentimental reminder from the Coors Classic, that can still handle a full on sprint; and I still use an old aluminum Sugino mighty comp crankset with more than 100,000 miles on it.

Aluminum works fine for bikes, and some aluminum frames are fantastic works of art. I don't worry at all about materials failure when I ride, and neither should you.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

had this colnago MIX for one season put about 1K miles on it. if going up hill it was great, elsewhere it was going to attempt to break your back. went in to buy a Colnago dream and came out with what they had. light frame with heavy wheels.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

DBCooper said:


> Don't even get me started about professors and their small worlds. Been there, done that. Those who can do, those who can't teach. You do know that most professors were the B, C, and D students in college - right? The ones who got A's got real jobs.


Spoken like someone who didn't get an "A" in my class...and is still a little bitter about that...

If you want to debate the relative merits of aluminum versus other materials, that's cool. If you want to rag on teachers. and professors in particular, first learn how to write. 

I can do and have done. I choose to teach. I ride aluminum


----------



## ccroy2001 (May 20, 2002)

WoodyCT said:


> Giant Defy 1


That's sharp! My favorite bike, bought it as a frame/fork on ebay mostly for the paint job and the size (measured 61cm c-t). Plus it was $60 shipped to my door so worse case I was out $60. Testors model paint touched up numerous chips just about perfectly. 

Specialized Allez, not sure what year? Since the photo was taken I added some lighter Roval wheels. I can ride this thing all day!


----------



## Unica (Sep 24, 2004)

I've got a 2001 Cinelli Unica that is great. I completely agree that it's not the material but the way that it's put together.










Do I like it more than steel? Not really.
Is my CF bike any better? No


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

suspectdevice said:


> Self-serving horn-tooting


I confess I don't usually find aluminum frames to be all that attractive (aside from some Pegorettis), but that's a good'un. :thumbsup: 

Even if I still prefer steel or Ti.
.


----------



## carlhulit (Nov 5, 2005)

http://www.gaulzetticicli.com/bikes.asp
or
http://www.spookybikes.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=SKELETOR&Show=ExtInfo


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

Those Spooky bikes look nice!!!


----------



## kbollox (Jul 20, 2009)

M-theory said:


> Ahhh.. the AEDON black from Ridley. I'm not sure I'd go with black...as i want something a bit more flashy.
> Speaking of flashy, here's a white TT from Masi.


Here's my just completed NOS 2007 Masi Coltello Aero in road clothing:










sorry for the cell phone pic


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

Complete with an arrow to make sure we knew which bike to look at eh?

:wink:


----------



## suspectdevice (Feb 2, 2008)

You can't anodize Carbon


----------



## DM.Aelis (Jun 19, 2007)

*Beautiful*

All time fave, and my dream bike. Merckx Team SC.


----------



## kbollox (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm just beginning to understand Al. My newly built Masi Coltell Aero


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I'm a firm supporter of aluminum frames. Do any of you remeber the old-school Klein from the 80's? Those were the bikes Cannondale patterned their bikes after- but with more commercial success. A friend of mine has an 89 Klein with the old 7400 Dura Ace 8 speed group (last year with downtube shifters; 1990 introduced STIs). That bike has been to hell and back and the frame is still stiff. 20 years old and there's not a feel of flexiness anywhere. Even his components are original with over 100,000 miles on them. Aluminum is here to stay. It might not be the "trendy" frame right now, but it I like the feedback I get from the road. It's like driving a high performance sportscar. The feedback helps you determine its limits and I'm more confident in aggressive turns because of it. BTW, I own a Felt F1 Sprint and Felt FA. The FA is aluminum with carbon rear but I have that because all of their aluminum frames were sold out in my size. Also, carbon isn't always smooth either. My carbon fiber F1 Sprint is so stiff riding that it makes a C-dale CAAD2 feel like a barco lounger.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

ccroy2001 said:
 

> My favorite bike, bought it as a frame/fork on ebay mostly for the paint job and the size (measured 61cm c-t). Plus it was $60 shipped to my door so worse case I was out $60. Testors model paint touched up numerous chips just about perfectly.
> 
> Specialized Allez, not sure what year? Since the photo was taken I added some lighter Roval wheels. I can ride this thing all day!



Lovely bike. It's a shame your cat's farting on it.
.


----------



## M-theory (Jul 16, 2009)

suspectdevice said:


> You can't anodize Carbon


.
.
.
Thank you. This is what I was (clumsily) alluding to when I wrote that CF can't have the 'lustre' of an aluminum paint job. With anodized aluminum and the use of dyes, the paint can be made to have three dimension depth that is simply stunning.


----------



## bnoojin (Mar 24, 2002)

*BA all the way*



suspectdevice said:


> You can't anodize Carbon


these are so rad, only a Merckx Premium (in Molteni Orange) could tempt me away.

trying to find one of these utilitarian beauties.


----------



## draganM (Nov 27, 2001)

Well while we're on this AL love-fest I thought it timely to point out one place never to use AL and that is forks IMO. My current Al frame rides pretty smoothly thanks ot CF fork and seat-post but if they hadn't invented those things I doubt I would be on an AL frame right now.
I've always wondered what the stiffest AL frame ever made is, any opinions? Ride quality not being an issue.


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

I'm enjoying a minor aluminum resurgence that's coming around due to the market saturation of 'everything carbon.' Some of my "Steel is Real" friends are suddenly interested in aluminum, because now its [in their reasoning] not an inferior option to steel... but a superior option to carbon! Its not aluminum, its "Metal."

A well designed aluminum frame doesn't have to ride bone-jarringly stiff, just as a carbon frame doesn't have to be frangible or steel heavy and rusty. The sweeping statements I see about frame materials usually come from ignorance or marketing hype. "My professor said..." c'mon, really? 

Argh... looking for a German frame stiffness test from a few years back. Old data, but good because had a mix of steel, aluminum and carbon frames from the time. The stiffest frames tested? Carbon.


----------



## St.Zu (Jun 30, 2010)

this is my ride, just finished rebuilding it.


----------



## Guymk (Mar 27, 2009)

Soul faith. My next frame.


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

I saw an old red anodized with black lugs Raleigh Technium the other day that someone had put red anodized rims on. Really sharp for a dated bike.

That Giant Defy is a surprisingly pleasing looking frame.


----------



## ColoRoadie (Aug 5, 2010)

How about Aluminum and Carbon?


----------



## minutemaidman (Jun 14, 2010)

I really enjoy a classic frame in aluminum. This Quattro Assi Pro is ALL aluminum.


----------



## draganM (Nov 27, 2001)

ColoRoadie said:


> How about Aluminum and Carbon?


 rattlesnake city Aurora, CO?


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I got a chance to ride a CAAD 10 yesterday. Just when I thought that it couldn't get any better than a CAAD 9, C-dale had to introduce this bike. It was absolutely amazing. I love my aluminum bikes but this bike had an amazing frame design and it rode as nicely as a $6,000 carbon bike. Makes me ask myself, "Why have I never owned a Cannondale?" It was still stiff enough where it counts too. This bike is still a crit bike but a more refined one. The RS80s with the Schwalbes really made for a nice ride but I'm a bit weary about keep those wheels on the bike at 215 lbs. I mean, I've had wheel failure on two different Ksyrium SL rear wheels on long climbs. From my understanding, the SLs were supposed to be darn near bulletproof. I could see enjoying centuries on this one while attacking my buddies on climbs though. Aluminum can't get any better than this. If it can, someone please show it to me. Wife says that I need to get rid of one of my bikes to get this one. I love my three Felts and I'm fond of my old school Allez. I guess the Specialized Ground Control is gonna have to go... I don't know. Decisions decisions!.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

i am riding an aluminium cannondale at the moment, looks nice but glad i am only borrowing it and that something less jarring is on the way to replace it...


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

centurionomega said:


> I got this aluminum frame on ebay for $69 a few years ago. It was my first custom bike and I put it together myself. It was my #1 bike until I got a Look 555, but now I get to ride this awesome aluminum frame bike as my commuter.


My first build was from the original SAC frame frame style. It was the red aero frame they later profiled as a good SS frame when coupled with a singulator. It was stiff and twitchy. I didn't know any better. I thought AL was a bad material for ride feel. I was coming off an old bridgestone, so it was quite jarring I later got an AL cross frame that is comfortable and a steel salsa. 
Then I got a CAAD 5. 
I loves that thing.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Holy thread dredge batman. Check out the new CAAD 10 from Cannondale for some really nice aluminum!

View attachment 214862


----------



## shanny (Sep 17, 2010)

Finally decided to give alum a try again in the from of 2010 CAAD9 after riding an exceptional Look 381 for almost 10 years. Recently purchased the CAAD frameset new and moved most all including Kysrium's over and I'm so pleased with the ride and quality of this frameset. Much lighter and stiffer than the Look and soaks up the road almost identically. Amazing 'Bang for the Buck':thumbsup: .


----------



## LMWEL (Jan 5, 2010)

*Yeah...*

Any excuse to post a pic of my beautiful aluminum Defy . Red, Black, and Clear on Brushed Aluminum . I think the tube shapes are sexy .


----------



## chasea (Feb 7, 2009)

If the size of steel tubing is an issue for you, you can always use oversize tubes. Here's mine:


----------



## chasea (Feb 7, 2009)

If the size of steel tubing is an issue for you, you can always use oversize tubes. You'd also have the ability to choose a lugged, brazed, or welded frame. Here's mine http://www.flickr.com/photos/fastboy/sets/72157624733352505/


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

So many nice bikes! Can I play too? It's half aluminum and shows it proudly...









We could debate materials until the cows come home; steel, alumin(i)um, magnesium, titanium, carbon fiber... Hard numbers say that for pure performance there is no way to beat composites, and that technology is still improving/evolving. Metals don't have that luxury. There are ultimate limits to formability, weldability, and machinability of alloys. Unless new alloys or manufacturing methods are invented/discovered, then metals won't "keep up."

That being said, aluminum is abundant, inexpensive, easy to machine, has excellent formability, can be precipitate hardened, and combines a low density with a decent modulus of elasticity. It may no longer be the "it" material for pro cyclists, but until CF comes down more in price it delivers possibly the best "bang for the buck" for a cash-strapped rider who wants to be serious. FWIW, I'd take an Al bike with Ultegra over a CF/105 bike...


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

ok, ok..i cant resist.

My old Cannondale, restored.:thumbsup:


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

JohnHenry said:


> ok, ok..i cant resist.
> 
> My old Cannondale, restored.:thumbsup:



That is freakin' beautiful! What a gorgeous bike!! I would ride that with pride.


----------



## Tri4fun73 (Aug 21, 2010)

JohnHenry said:


> ok, ok..i cant resist.
> 
> My old Cannondale, restored.:thumbsup:


I have same Cannondale but yellow, single sped now but I would like to paint matte black. is that a 1" aheadset or an adapter for the quill stem?


----------



## Andreas_Illesch (Jul 9, 2002)

Very nice one.
I would like to see it straight from the right side.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

Andreas_Illesch said:


> Very nice one.
> I would like to see it straight from the right side.


best i have from the drive side, sorry.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

Tri4fun73 said:


> I have same Cannondale but yellow, single sped now but I would like to paint matte black. is that a 1" aheadset or an adapter for the quill stem?


That's a regular 1 1/8 headset.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

So shame in riding that bike!


----------



## jobubr (Apr 26, 2008)

I had a R600 with those dropouts from 1997 but it had a 1" headset. When did c'dale make a frame with both those dropouts & a 1 1/8th headset? I want one!!


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

That's one hell of a restore on the 'dale! Nice!

Paint it yourself? And does that void the lifetime warranty....?


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

*Orbeas*

I like the look of the old Orbea aluminum bikes more than their funky new carbon counterparts. A 2005 Mitis I built up for a friend


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Since this thread is still going, I'll chime in along with Dave about the Vitus.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

Tinea Pedis said:


> That's one hell of a restore on the 'dale! Nice!
> 
> Paint it yourself? And does that void the lifetime warranty....?


Thanks!

I had it painted.
Never looked at the warranty


----------



## jaimemmm (Apr 17, 2007)

anyone who buys alunimum just can't afford a real bike.


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

here is my giant bike.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Excellent ride!










I'd top it off with the old Cannondale train station decal on the head tube.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

AvantDale said:


> Excellent ride!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was the original head tube badge. 

I haven't gotten around to stickers, yet. I am enjoying the appeal of the straight paint job.


----------



## Guymk (Mar 27, 2009)

Ok I guess i will throw in my bike since everyone seems to be posting theirs. Technically only 1/2 aluminum but whatever. Also i should say the other Orbea on this page is the only other one i have seen on the internet with the same paint.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

derp!


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

Creakyknees said:


> derp!
> ]


hell, yeah!


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Creakyknees said:


> derp!


Damn! I remember when you built that thing. I have always loved that bike!


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Fine, I am throwing mine in here also!

2005 TCR1


----------



## Hitchhiker (Dec 11, 2009)

Aluminum is good, Aluminium is better.


----------



## LMWEL (Jan 5, 2010)

Hitchhiker said:


> Aluminum is good, Aluminium is better.


Now THAT'S funny !


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

Here's an older picture of my BMC's

though, one has a little carbon...the Streetfire is all aluminum.

edit: both look a little different, now. recent road racer pic.


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

Creakyknees said:


> derp!


My initial reaction to the awesomeness of this bike is best described by the below video at 19 seconds. Consider my jaw dropped.


----------



## zion rasta (Aug 15, 2004)

Sorry, but I do not care how much you beat this horse, Carbon is the material.

There is a reason why pros do not ride steel, Al, or Ti anymore...


----------



## Andreas_Illesch (Jul 9, 2002)

There is also a reason why alu,ti,steel frames are still made and get sold.


----------



## jobubr (Apr 26, 2008)

Pros don't ride anything but what they are TOLD to ride by their sponsors, bosses, etc. It's where the market is, but not necessarily where the quality is. Marketing = $, so if it's all about money, then you are right.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

jaimemmm said:


> anyone who buys alunimum just can't afford a real bike.


Well, I own aluminum and carbon bikes. A real bicycle is can be made from various materials. I'm assuming you ride a tupperware by the statement. I guess if I had the sheep mentality, I would make a statement like that too. You bought into the marketing hype Try riding a CAAD 10-1 and and then ride a comparably priced 2011 tupperware bike. No contest. The CAAD 10-1 would destroy it. By the way, the CAAD rides as nice as most carbon racing bikes. I love my Felt F1, but I worry about dropping it and stuff. Aluminum? Never crosses my mind. Carbon is good stuff but it's the thing because they costs about the same as aluminum to mass produce and you can charge more for a frame. So what the molds cost a lot! They don't have to pay a welder to build it.


----------



## asherstash1 (May 16, 2010)

View attachment 215808


as it came 11 months ago, £180 new and delivered  classy bit of kit

View attachment 215809

and here it is today, 13.5 reasons to ride _good_ aluminium. helps if it fits too lol this is about 58cm TT im only 5.9" so out past 30 miles starts too do my back a bit. 
my saddle rammed forward now, handlebars sortedish (with metal glue, stem wouldnt hold em) saved about 1.5kg from new just with wheelset  also note lightweight aero pump holder :S
_but..._ its changed my life so i love it


----------



## brblue (Jan 28, 2003)

asherstash1 said:


> View attachment 215808
> 
> 
> as it came 11 months ago, £180 new and delivered  classy bit of kit
> ...


As long as it's being ridden - thumbs up 
If the reach is too long, try to move the brake levers up the bars a bit to shorten it. 
Also since the stem doesn;t do it's job you could go for a shorter one that actually works.
Remember greater clamping force of the stem vs the bars can be obtained if the bolts holding the stem's front plate, are lubed..
enjoy the ride
brblue


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

That BMC looks nice. Ohh....I hadn't really given a modern alu bike a thought...hmmm...


----------



## tztag (Aug 15, 2010)

Here's my 2000 Spec Allez Comp, Ultegra 6600. Last year of the horizontal top tube- I like the look, love the way it rides...


----------



## esenkay (Jan 1, 2006)

Started with a Cannondale 2004 R800 (CAAD 7 Optimo frame) and moved to a 2007 Orbea Aqua (alum front triangle, carbon rear stays):


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

tztag said:


> Here's my 2000 Spec Allez Comp, Ultegra 6600. Last year of the horizontal top tube- I like the look, love the way it rides...
> 
> Hey, is that at Ocean Beach? Nice bike.
> 
> ...


----------



## QuattroCreep (Nov 30, 2009)

I will play too.

1996 Specialized M2pro - custom powder coated white - Campy 10spd mix (has changed since this photo was taken more record parts) 

Used it all season as my crit bike, had 2 crashes both times was able to get up and not think about it and just start riding again.


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

esenkay said:


> 2007 Orbea Aqua (alum front triangle, carbon rear stays):


Dig the Aqua! How could Orbea make such sweet aluminum bikes, like this and the Starship team bike, and then go on to shape such bizarre looking carbon frames?


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

JohnHenry said:


> Here's an older picture of my BMC's
> 
> though, one has a little carbon...the Streetfire is all aluminum.
> 
> edit: both look a little different, now. recent road racer pic.


Do you know why the seat stays on the non-Streetfire bike are butted to the rest of the frame below nearly all other frames I see.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

deviousalex said:


> Do you know why the seat stays on the non-Streetfire bike are butted to the rest of the frame below nearly all other frames I see.


the stays are carbon, the rest is aluminum.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

zion rasta said:


> Sorry, but I do not care how much you beat this horse, Carbon is the material.
> 
> There is a reason why pros do not ride steel, Al, or Ti anymore...


Pros ride what they are paid to ride. If the bike was made of straw, they would ride it if they were paid to. Most everyone else rides it because the pros do.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

asherstash1 said:


> View attachment 215808
> 
> 
> as it came 11 months ago, £180 new and delivered  classy bit of kit
> ...



Maruishi still exists? I haven't seen that name since the 80's


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

JohnHenry said:


> the stays are carbon, the rest is aluminum.


I wasn't referring to the material, I was referring to where the back triangle intersects the rest of the frame at the top.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

tztag said:


> Here's my 2000 Spec Allez Comp, Ultegra 6600. Last year of the horizontal top tube- I like the look, love the way it rides...


Sexy bike! That's possibly the best looking old school aluminum Allez. I have one as well but it doesn't look nearly as nice in my opinion.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

QuattroCreep said:


> I will play too.
> 
> 1996 Specialized M2pro - custom powder coated white - Campy 10spd mix (has changed since this photo was taken more record parts)
> 
> Used it all season as my crit bike, had 2 crashes both times was able to get up and not think about it and just start riding again.


Had that been carbon, you would be buying a new frame.


----------



## tempeteOntheRoad (Dec 21, 2001)

terbennett said:


> I'm a firm supporter of aluminum frames. Do any of you remeber the old-school Klein from the 80's? Those were the bikes Cannondale patterned their bikes after- but with more commercial success. A friend of mine has an 89 Klein with the old 7400 Dura Ace 8 speed group (last year with downtube shifters; 1990 introduced STIs). That bike has been to hell and back and the frame is still stiff. 20 years old and there's not a feel of flexiness anywhere. Even his components are original with over 100,000 miles on them. Aluminum is here to stay. It might not be the "trendy" frame right now, but it I like the feedback I get from the road. It's like driving a high performance sportscar. The feedback helps you determine its limits and I'm more confident in aggressive turns because of it. BTW, I own a Felt F1 Sprint and Felt FA. The FA is aluminum with carbon rear but I have that because all of their aluminum frames were sold out in my size. Also, carbon isn't always smooth either. My carbon fiber F1 Sprint is so stiff riding that it makes a C-dale CAAD2 feel like a barco lounger.


Yes, Gary Klein had some excellent MTB and road alu frames. A nice kept one is definitely a collector's item today. Absolutely fine frame.


----------



## tempeteOntheRoad (Dec 21, 2001)

rward325 said:


> Fine, I am throwing mine in here also!
> 
> 2005 TCR1



I like to repeat how expericenced I am with bikes (!) I rode many different bikes in my life. Although I now ride a 2007 Litespeed Siena, I still maintain that my 2002 TCR2 was the best racing bike I ever had. (And I had a few custom steel frames way before that) with the rear wheel tucked in, the long top tube and low head tube. The bike railed and came to life at high speed. A thing well made for a purpose; going fast.


----------



## tempeteOntheRoad (Dec 21, 2001)

zion rasta said:


> Sorry, but I do not care how much you beat this horse, Carbon is the material.
> 
> There is a reason why pros do not ride steel, Al, or Ti anymore...



You are wrong. 
Danilo "the doper" Di Luca rode on a alu Bianchi (2006), after his alu Cannondale and before the last sponsor; De Rosa (King 3 carbon). Eric Zabel took along time to get on the carbon Giant TCR and still used the alu bike in the cobbled classics in 2005. Sweden national champion Luvquist never used a carbon Lapierre, but rather a scandium custom one. Any pro riding on a Koga before 2009 was on alu or carbon (rider's choice) and the differcence can only be spotted at the rear seatstay junction (carbon bike stays are under the toptube connection) and most are seen on the alu bikes. Cipo's last presence as a pro in California? On an alu bike.

Just like Magnus Backstedt's Bianchi, Richard Virenque's Peugeot was Ti when other offerings were at hand, the pro's can sometimes get special treatment if what they need is not available.

Just be yourself and do your research. Love the coffee, not the cup.


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

*I like how*

when Mario came back with Rock Racing for a brief spell, he eschewed the carbon De Rosas and Kestrels the team had and rode his own aluminum frame.


----------



## asherstash1 (May 16, 2010)

terbennett said:


> Maruishi still exists? I haven't seen that name since the 80's


hahaha when i tried to research them b4 buying all that came up was that they had gone under following massive financial irregularities, one quote was "the enron of the bike world" lol


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 10, 2002)

*Still love my aluminum rigs...*

My CAAD8 R5000 and Colnago Dream are both incredible rides. Both are very smooth. The Cannondale is a "quicker" bike and ideal for crits due to it's tendency to turn-in much quicker. The Colnago is ideal for descending or cruising as it's more "stable" due to it's slightly more relaxed geometry. In neither case could they be described as harsh.


----------



## kaliayev (Dec 25, 2008)

I prefer aluminum and steel frames to carbon. Can't say about titanium as I have never rode one. Of my eight bikes I have a 4/4 split between steel and aluminum. Here are a few pics of my favorite bike, a rare '99 Santana Stylus hand built in the USA. I bought the mint frame set off ebay and built it up for around $1400 including the frame set. I've made a few changes since the pics and she now comes in at a 14.8lbs on the scales at work.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

kaliayev said:


> I prefer aluminum and steel frames to carbon. Can't say about titanium as I have never rode one. Of my eight bikes I have a 4/4 split between steel and aluminum. Here are a few pics of my favorite bike, a rare '99 Santana Stylus hand built in the USA. I bought the mint frame set off ebay and built it up for around $1400 including the frame set. I've made a few changes since the pics and she now comes in at a 14.8lbs on the scales at work.


Nice Santana!! I'm loving the bare metal look of that Scandium frame. More companies should offer that look.


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

rward325,

I don't think the pic of your TCR1 is a 2005, rather a 2003. Same as mine.

http://archive.giant-bicycles.com/us/030.000.000/030.000.006.asp?year=2003&range=136


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

hawker12 said:


> rward325,
> 
> I don't think the pic of your TCR1 is a 2005, rather a 2003. Same as mine.
> 
> http://archive.giant-bicycles.com/us/030.000.000/030.000.006.asp?year=2003&range=136


I do believe you are correct sir, my mistake. I looked back at the Paperwork and it is indeed an '03


----------



## QuattroCreep (Nov 30, 2009)

terbennett said:


> Had that been carbon, you would be buying a new frame.


I don't know about that. I have seen more crashes where the carbon frames come out fine then not. A lot of crit crashes happen in the corners where the frame is dropped on its side. The pedals, bars, seat, and rider normally take the brunt of the fall.

Neither of my crashes were bike ending events, but on carbon I would have taken a moment to question if I should keep going without checking out the bike first. With an Al bike if the wheels are round the bike is good to go and you can figure that out after hopping on and starting to pedal.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

I really like my '07 BMC SL01 Road Racer, although it's going to be sold soon. It's been a rock solid bike for everything I've asked of it. While my carbon bikes "mute" the bumps and vibrations _slightly_ more, ride quality is certainly not the reason I'm selling it- geometry is. The carbon bikes happen to fit me better.

I can't see much of a difference between a well-designed and manufactured aluminum bike and a bike made of another material of a similar quality. Each has its own "flavor", but we're really talking about shades of gray here, and many times those "flavors" can be modified significantly through design.

That said, not all aluminum is the same, just like not all carbon is the same and all steel is not the same. A poorly-designed bike is a poorly-designed bike, no matter what it's made out of.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

QuattroCreep said:


> I don't know about that. I have seen more crashes where the carbon frames come out fine then not. A lot of crit crashes happen in the corners where the frame is dropped on its side. The pedals, bars, seat, and rider normally take the brunt of the fall.
> 
> Neither of my crashes were bike ending events, but on carbon I would have taken a moment to question if I should keep going without checking out the bike first. With an Al bike if the wheels are round the bike is good to go and you can figure that out after hopping on and starting to pedal.


I agree but I've seen more than a few carbon bikes bite the dust after a crash. Impact is not a friend of any material but carbon seems to fare worse since you can't always tell that there's a problem until it's too late. That's the main reason why most people on this forum (many are carbon lovers) don't suggest buying a used carbon bike..


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Alaska Mike said:


> I really like my '07 BMC SL01 Road Racer, although it's going to be sold soon. It's been a rock solid bike for everything I've asked of it. While my carbon bikes "mute" the bumps and vibrations _slightly_ more, ride quality is certainly not the reason I'm selling it- geometry is. The carbon bikes happen to fit me better.
> 
> I can't see much of a difference between a well-designed and manufactured aluminum bike and a bike made of another material of a similar quality. Each has its own "flavor", but we're really talking about shades of gray here, and many times those "flavors" can be modified significantly through design.
> 
> That said, not all aluminum is the same, just like not all carbon is the same and all steel is not the same. A poorly-designed bike is a poorly-designed bike, no matter what it's made out of.



+1......Well said.:thumbsup:


----------

